# Anyone due April 2017?



## Nicoleoleole

I'm due possibly April 22nd (going by OPK)! We've had several miscarriages, and 2 earth-side kids! :flower:

Had many many really close bump buddies with my previous pregnancies, looking for friends! <3<3<3<3


----------



## ltrip84

Woo Hoo! I believe I am due April 22nd too! I would love to be bump buddies! This is my 2nd and I am 32 (will be 33 when baby comes). I had my son, now 2, at 30.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

ltrip84 said:


> Woo Hoo! I believe I am due April 22nd too! I would love to be bump buddies! This is my 2nd and I am 32 (will be 33 when baby comes). I had my son, now 2, at 30.

Oh that is awesome! I had my kids at 20 and 22, I'm almost 27 now! :happydance: 

What kind of symptoms have you been having? :baby:


----------



## ltrip84

Sore boobs, bachache, a few cramps. How about you?


----------



## Nicoleoleole

ltrip84 said:


> Sore boobs, bachache, a few cramps. How about you?

I was sick, huge boobs, and migraine but yesterday and today I've been okay. Makes me nervous! 

I go in for hopefully my final blood draw to see if it's high enough for an ultrasound. It's exciting!


----------



## ltrip84

I did have a headache yesterday, but it went away when I ate. You have MS already? 

I didn't have much with my last child. Just nausea, but I wasn't throwing up. 

Good luck with your blood draw! How high does it have to be to get an ultrasound? I don't have my first apt until almost 8 wks!

I had mine drawn last week. Monday it was 265 and Thursday it was 955!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

ltrip84 said:


> I did have a headache yesterday, but it went away when I ate. You have MS already?
> 
> I didn't have much with my last child. Just nausea, but I wasn't throwing up.
> 
> Good luck with your blood draw! How high does it have to be to get an ultrasound? I don't have my first apt until almost 8 wks!
> 
> I had mine drawn last week. Monday it was 265 and Thursday it was 955!


Mine is more than doubling at the moment which I assume is why I'm sick... 

10DPO: 2.9
12DPO: 18.3

16DPO: 175.4
18DPO: 430
20DPO: 1224

23DPO (today): 4347

They needed it to be at 2000 for an ultrasound. It hit 2000 for sure, and I got the ultrasound scheduled for Thursday! They have to confirm its a uterine pregnancy and then I go on blood thinners.


----------



## ltrip84

Wow! Your numbers look great. Good luck with your appt. I'm counting the days until mine!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

ltrip84 said:


> Wow! Your numbers look great. Good luck with your appt. I'm counting the days until mine!

Thanks! And good luck with yours! Do you have a set date for yours?


----------



## ltrip84

Yes. I go September 8th. I believe I'll be 7+5.


----------



## Nicoleoleole

ltrip84 said:


> Yes. I go September 8th. I believe I'll be 7+5.

That's not far away at all! &#128513;


----------



## cleckner04

Hey lady!! :wave: I'm due end of April! I'm thinking the 28 but honestly not 100% bc I miscarried last month and didn't have a cycle between. :blush:


----------



## Nicoleoleole

cleckner04 said:


> Hey lady!! :wave: I'm due end of April! I'm thinking the 28 but honestly not 100% bc I miscarried last month and didn't have a cycle between. :blush:

OMG! :wave: HIIII!!!! I'm sorry about the miscarriage!
Oh I'm so happy to see you again! Almost all of the ladies from years ago are off bnb now... :(


----------



## sharnw

Hi ladies congrats and I'm due in April too :) April 7th. That's a busy due date for me. My oldest has a bday on March 20 and my youngest has a bday April 23rd. This baby is right smack in the middle :haha: I tried so hard to avoid for that reason but obviously not hard enough :haha: :)


----------



## Nicoleoleole

sharnw said:


> Hi ladies congrats and I'm due in April too :) April 7th. That's s busy due date for me. My oldest has a bday on March 20 and my youngest has a bday April 23rd. Si this baby is right smack in the middle :haha: I tried so hard to avoid for that reason but obviously not hard enough :haha: :)

If I go to 42 weeks (I probably won't as I usually have them before 38), I'd have a May, June, and July baby :haha: just tell people you're really fertile in the summer :lol:


----------



## cleckner04

Nicoleoleole said:


> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> Hey lady!! :wave: I'm due end of April! I'm thinking the 28 but honestly not 100% bc I miscarried last month and didn't have a cycle between. :blush:
> 
> OMG! :wave: HIIII!!!! I'm sorry about the miscarriage!
> Oh I'm so happy to see you again! Almost all of the ladies from years ago are off bnb now... :(Click to expand...

I know it!! This place is seriously dead compared to the old days. I wasn't getting on very often until the latest pregnancy stuff now I'm on almost every day again. And I had gotten rid of all social media but just got Facebook back like two weeks ago bc Emma is starting cheerleading and they only contact through a Facebook group. Ugh. :dohh: 



And adding to those of us with close dates, my second daughter was born April 19 and I'm due April 28 but it will be a csection so probably be around the 21st if this baby is my sticky rainbow. So 2 days apart for birthdays if that is the case. :wacko:


----------



## sharnw

Nicole I'm beginning to think that actually :haha: I ttc every other time and nothing and then I always seem to full pregnant around this time lol. I also have due date for a previous miscarriage that was early May. I think you are right about fertile this time of the year lol


----------



## cleckner04

sharnw said:


> Nicole I'm beginning to think that actually :haha: I ttc every other time and nothing and then I always seem to full pregnant around this time lol. I also have due date for a previous miscarriage that was early May. I think you are right about fertile this time of the year lol

You just reminded me my first pregnancy was due April 2. So 3 out of 5 were April due dates. I think you and I may have the same 'problem'. :haha: weird how that happens. Keeping busy in the summer. :D


----------



## Nicoleoleole

cleckner04 said:


> Nicoleoleole said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cleckner04 said:
> 
> 
> Hey lady!! :wave: I'm due end of April! I'm thinking the 28 but honestly not 100% bc I miscarried last month and didn't have a cycle between. :blush:
> 
> OMG! :wave: HIIII!!!! I'm sorry about the miscarriage!
> Oh I'm so happy to see you again! Almost all of the ladies from years ago are off bnb now... :(Click to expand...
> 
> I know it!! This place is seriously dead compared to the old days. I wasn't getting on very often until the latest pregnancy stuff now I'm on almost every day again. And I had gotten rid of all social media but just got Facebook back like two weeks ago bc Emma is starting cheerleading and they only contact through a Facebook group. Ugh. :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> And adding to those of us with close dates, my second daughter was born April 19 and I'm due April 28 but it will be a csection so probably be around the 21st if this baby is my sticky rainbow. So 2 days apart for birthdays if that is the case. :wacko:Click to expand...


You could do a joint birthday party every year and be good to go!! :haha:

Do you have a journal to stalk on here? :D


----------



## cleckner04

Nope no journal. I'd be horrible at keeping one going. I don't have the attention span. :haha:


----------



## ltrip84

My son was due may 6th and I had him (induced) on April 22nd 2014. According to my fertility app, I'm due with this baby on April 22nd! Crazy! I'm sure I will probably have him a couple of weeks before if I'm lucky. I was induced last time because of high blood pressure. Hopefully I won't have high blood pressure this time or any other issues. I'm overweight and even heavier than my last pregnancy. I passed my GD test last time, but I was on the higher end of the 'normal' range.

I was on here a lot when I was pregnant with my first, but I hadn't been as active since I had him. Now, I'm back again :flower:


----------



## Nicoleoleole

cleckner04 said:


> Nope no journal. I'd be horrible at keeping one going. I don't have the attention span. :haha:

:lol: okay! Guess I just have to keep bothering you for updates then haha!


----------



## Nicoleoleole

ltrip84 said:


> My son was due may 6th and I had him (induced) on April 22nd 2014. According to my fertility app, I'm due with this baby on April 22nd! Crazy! I'm sure I will probably have him a couple of weeks before if I'm lucky. I was induced last time because of high blood pressure. Hopefully I won't have high blood pressure this time or any other issues. I'm overweight and even heavier than my last pregnancy. I passed my GD test last time, but I was on the higher end of the 'normal' range.
> 
> I was on here a lot when I was pregnant with my first, but I hadn't been as active since I had him. Now, I'm back again :flower:


So we might have our babies at the same time! I had my kids at 37+5 and 37+4... so i'm noticing a trend with my kids hahaha


----------



## ltrip84

Seems like it! 

Mine may seem like a trend, but we only plan to have 2, so this will be it!


----------



## lovycrop

Nicoleoleole said:


> I'm due possibly April 22nd (going by OPK)! We've had several miscarriages, and 2 earth-side kids! :flower:
> 
> Had many many really close bump buddies with my previous pregnancies, looking for friends! <3<3<3<3

My sister


----------



## .bombshell.

Hiii &#55357;&#56395;

I THINK I'm due the 26th. But it will most likely change lol


----------



## mrs unicorn

Hi ladies, wonder if you'd mind me joining in? I'm due 6th april, but I think that'll change once I've had my dating scan on the 29th, as I o'd a few days later than normal that cycle. Here's hoping the next 2 weeks will fly by, desperate to get out of the first tri!


----------



## .bombshell.

mrs unicorn said:


> Hi ladies, wonder if you'd mind me joining in? I'm due 6th april, but I think that'll change once I've had my dating scan on the 29th, as I o'd a few days later than normal that cycle. Here's hoping the next 2 weeks will fly by, desperate to get out of the first tri!

So am I and I have 5 more weeks! This bloat is making me look huge lol


----------



## mrs unicorn

Yep I know what you mean, I had to buy a bigger pair of jeans by 5 weeks! So comfy though. My bloat seems to be dying down a bit now, my lower belly is much firmer so hopefully a real bump will appear in a few weeks!


----------

